
The One-Page CPU - vmorgulis
http://recc.robertelder.org/op-cpu.txt
======
em3rgent0rdr
2^9 (512) registers. Isn't that a bit overkill?

Only reason to have lots of registers is so compiler can extract more
instruction-level parallelism. But 512 is way past the amount needed for
significant benefits.

Downside of lots of registers means that the multiplexers for register bank
will have to be really big, thus slow, and that will dramatically limit the
clock speed.

Another downside is that instructions are unnecessarily large. That causes
unnecessary pressure on the instruction cache.

